# Condensate drain inside fan-coil unit?



## Yikes (Apr 9, 2019)

Inside an apartment, there a horizontal fan-coil unit, such as a First Co. 26HX, with enclosure, mounted in a soffit below the rated ceiling.  There is a primary condensate drain line that attaches to the pan, and terminates in the lavatory drain tailpiece just upstream from the lavatory P-trap, similar to this: https://www.jrsmith.com/uploads/fileLibrary/d9200.pdf

In lieu of a secondary overflow drain, there is an overflow shutoff switch.

Q1:  Since the lavatory drain tailpiece has its own P-trap below it, is there any need for another trap+vent for the primary condensate line, up near the fan-coil unit in the soffit?

Q2:  If the answer to #1 is "yes", can this additional trap occur inside the enclosure if it is made of PVC?  (Thinking of flame spread, smoke etc. of combustible materials in plenums.)

Q3: If the answer to #2 is "yes", is an air gap or vent required, or is the condensate drain pan itself a type of air gap, even in the presence of negative pressure in the HVAC enclosure?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 9, 2019)

Quite a question, inquiring minds await answers.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2019)

Q1 YES it is required for the condensate to drain see link below 
http://www.texasinspector.com/files/condensatetraps.pdf


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you ever so much for this "old" article, the principals are still the same today.


----------

